# Corky Devils & Extreme Low Tides



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Current water levels are extremely low, as of 1:00 PM Tuesday, water continued to pour out of area marshes. Captain Rick Hammond and myself were busy scouting yesterday; meanwhile Captain Nathan Beabout had a 2-day fishing trip with the GK group. They located solid catches of trout and reds, and finished up over mud & grass with ½ limits of trout and 1 red. Captain Jason Wagenfehr ended up with 20 trout to 21" while wade fishing area drains and guts. According to Jason "I was using glow corky devils and Norton lures." With red flag warnings today resulted in one group rescheduling for a better day. 

Dear Captain Martin:

I thank you and Deb for your continued support ($500 dated 11/2/2008) of the Texas Parks & Wildlife Department's marine fish hatchery program. Through your generous donations to the Texas Parks & Wildlife Foundations, the hatchery group's Lone Star Legacy Endowment Fund is greatly enhanced. Annually, interest income generated from this endowment account is provided directly to the hatcheries for equipment purchases of to fund research studies. 

We are concluding our fish stocking year and our fish production effort has gone very well. This year we released some 24 million red drum and 3 million spotted seatrout fingerlings into Texas waters. I am proud to report that we achieved our stocking quota for the year. Every year, TPWD fisheries managers determine the numbers of fish that the hatchery program is to raise and then release into Texas waters. On some occasions, normally due to poor water quality conditions, we have not reached our annual production quota; but this year, we did well.

Our fish production and stocking program would be greatly minimized without the support of conservation minded people such as you, your wife, and others that have contributed to our endowment account. 

Sincerely,

Robert Vega, Ph.D.
Coastal Fisheries Division

HELP THE FUTURE OF FISHING WITH BAY FLATS LODGE

Bay Flats Lodge will donate a portion of your trip to the future of our fisheries and to the future of our sport, our kids, and their kids.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Getting ready to order new boat*

This one is up to move...Low hours


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few More*

Thanks


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

How much?


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

$26,000 firm


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> $26,000 firm


Details???


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Boat Type and length Please...

Also, great job on the TPWD foundation......I hope one day the foundation can help flounder as they have done the REDs & Specs


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Details? OK 

Tilt steering, blinker switch style jack plate for 10" Bob's jack plate, live well, power steering, wireless motorguide trolling motor, aluminum tandem axle coastline trailer with aluminum rims, 225 OPTI max Mercury Pro XS, weatherproof VHF, leaning post, aluminum grab rail bar, two gell cell batteries for trolling motor, two batteries for boat, perko battery switch, spare tire and aluminum rim, front cooler, extra rod racks and pop up stainless steel cleats (sp).

Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

22 foot Majek Extreme with top cap


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

2007 boat, motor and trailer.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

In a way I am glad I am not in the boat market these days, I don't know if I could ever make my mind up with all the slick center consoles out these days.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Capt. Chris*

Please tell about your experience with and the performance of your Motorguide wireless trolling motor. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Great!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Beautiful boat. If I had my 21ft sea pro sold, I would jump on it.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Thx*

Thx Chris you give fishing a good name.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

that is a great deal!!! wish i had boat fever! I'll be lucky just to get a day off to fish!


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Clean*

If anyone has fished with Chris you'll know this boat has been babied to the max.
I've never seen anyone so obsesive about cleaning his boat after a trip.
*Chris please don't take that the wrong way.*

It's just and observation of your attention to detail in all aspects of your business, which is one of the hallmarks to your success.


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Crazy!!*

This is a steal. I can't believe nobody has bought this boat yet. I have an extreme and they are great boats. I hope someone will take it off your hands soon. Good luck with the sale and good luck fishing.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats a killer price on a super clean low hour machine. Good luck.


----------

